# 1/25 mad max/road warrior



## Captain Han Solo

Here are images of my custom built 1/25 Road Warrior(Mad Max 2) v/8 Interceptor. It features a Max Figure, Base, Custom weathering, Paint, Photo etched/scratch built details.



And the original MAD MAX version of the car. It features Black on Black paint scheme, Max Figure Photo-etched/scratch built details, rear trunk and front spoiler...


----------



## BOXIE

nice job.Looks like he has seen a lot of action.


----------



## terryr

What kit is this from? It looks pretty accurate.


----------



## XracerHO

Great build & could you show the Great rear view detail of the Road Warrior version. ..RL


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Thanks Guys.

This is the 1/25 Aoshima kit.

Rear view...


----------



## rowdylex

Nice work, one of the great Aussie muscle cars. 
Love what you did with the base, compliments the gritty look of the movie perfectly.


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the Rear view, Awesome build & display! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Sincere thanks guys!. These may be going on EBay.


----------



## derekbaehr

siiiick. love it. great job!


----------

